# Post pictures of your Lab or testing area



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a designated area for testing their wine or have a small lab set up. I would be interested in seeing pictures. Maybe describe what equipment you have.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 14, 2011)

Well you asked for it. So here is the lab for testing.....





















What, you expected my real lab? If I showed that to you I would have to get rid of you!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey it comes with a pair of Honey Rats!


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2011)

hahaha nice lab man... I was expecting the four legged kind.... OH NO not that conversation again....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Rich, you're stooping to mine and Mikes level. I would have expected that from him. LMAO Now if you told me that was Cornell and part of your project, I would have believed it.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 14, 2011)

Some of us don't have nice old knotty pine barns or 2000 square feet walk out basements that we have commandeered solely for our ever growing wine making obsession..........

Some of us only have.......tiny 200 square feet areas that are simply not large enough for a dedicated lab area and we must therefore put our equipment back in storage bins until the next use.....

Just saying!

This is my area and its multi-use as you could guess. Constantly moving things around, in and out as required to keep things moving along.


----------



## Flem (Feb 14, 2011)

Be careful you don't short out your keyboard!


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 15, 2011)

Flem said:


> Be careful you don't short out your keyboard!



Its a MAC... it would be an improvement =)


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

You really don't want to go down that road.........



WeLoveCab said:


> Its a MAC... it would be an improvement =)


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 15, 2011)

Being a Mac it's an expensive road 



ibglowin said:


> You really don't want to go down that road.........



Rob Lloyd
MICROSOFT Certified Systems Engineer
But I am using an ipad


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

You get what you pay for in life. That includes Computers and Wine kits.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2011)

Boo Ya!

Kevin is rockin' the (meth) lab! 

Great job!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you making wine or are you the test facility for Phizer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang Kevin you taking pictures in my basement again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Kevin if you let me come over and play in your Lab I'll let you barrow some of my stuff. Oh wait a minute you probably already got it.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2011)

You even have a cash still? Wow. You must test for everything there. Are you a home winemaker or a pro?


----------



## almargita (Mar 16, 2011)

I think the only item I have in any of these pictures is the calculator!!

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

almargita said:


> I think the only item I have in any of these pictures is the calculator!!
> 
> Al




I have a pipette and a beaker.


----------



## jtstar (Mar 16, 2011)

What kind of mad scientist are you Kevin


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2011)

Kevin where did you get your ebulliometer? I would love to get one, but the cost is just too great right now. Until I can get one I just have "Table Wine" or have it tested in a lab.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2011)

What he heck is a ebulliometer?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 16, 2011)

Measures boiling point.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2011)

Wade it is used to get an accurate measurement of the ABV recognized by the TTB.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks both!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

OK, where is the best place to get some TA stands and Burettes? Im going big soon and going with the Hanna S02 tester.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade I got the whole TA set up at Presque Isle.

Self-zeroing Acid Testing Kit 

I highly recommend this as you will use it for most all of your testing

Magnetic stirrer


I buy my beakers and pipettes and misc from this lab as they are very reasonable compared to other places. $25.00 minimum order.

Cynmar Lab


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

Holy Cow! $150 to test TA! I like my $10 Kit

What size sample do you use on that if your flask is that big? You have to drain reagent in the burette when not in use right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Holy Cow! $150 to test TA! I like my $10 Kit
> 
> What size sample do you use on that if your flask is that big? You have to drain reagent in the burette when not in use right?



Yes drain it from there and the bottle. If I was to do it again now knowing what I do I would have shopped around more like at Cynmor. I was xmas and wife was looking for one more thing and this was a complete kit. At the time I did not know anything about it, so its been a learning experience so that has made it worth while getting everything together. Plus I use my ph meter now for testing acid instead of color change.


----------



## almargita (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! All this stuff will take the fun out of home wine making, in addition to being very expensive, I havn't the slighest idea of what some of these things do! I think I'll stick to the hit & miss wine making method, seems to have worked so far & I won't have get a degree to understand what the other stuff does!!  
Al


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes Al, its so much better to be this.......


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished my work area...hope this works first time posting a picture


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

All carboys are in the wine cellar at the other end of the basement, with Wades vacumn pump I can manage all of my racking and degassing 50 feet away, when it is time to bottle I just pull from that carboy over to the work station.


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is the control valve in the cellar, this is hooked up vacumn pump that is in the work area


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I see 2 CPI Contemporary units???


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade, That was the first one you shipped and the vacumn meter jumped all over, you were kind enough to ship another at no charge and keep this one for parts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice set up. I like the permanent mount of the filter also.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

That right, forgot about that!


----------



## almargita (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice setup Rob, wish I had that much room, I have to share space with the spare fridge, washer, dryer, laundry tub & cabinet with canned goods & extra food & paper goods.
Al


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep, I share mine wth a spare fridge (mainly has kegged beer in it though! ) our oil tank, and our furnace.


----------



## Flem (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice setup Rob. The right tools for the right job.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like it is Miller Time!

It looks so neat!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

Just went to OnlineScienceMall and bought my Lab stand, 50 ml burette with clamp and an extended arm jaw clamp to fit my ph meter for under $90 shipped.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Just went to OnlineScienceMall and bought my Lab stand, 50 ml burette with clamp and an extended arm jaw clamp to fit my ph meter for under $90 shipped.



Way to go Wade. You'll be real happy you got the clamp for your ph meter. The first one I got I did not like to well but THIS one works excellent for holding it.

Now the next thing to get is the magnetic stirer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

Your link works but isnt for the page. Actually I had switched off before ordering and instead of the jaw clamp I changed out for the better 4 prong clamp.
http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/30852/vpid/1787219/vpcsid/0


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Your link works but isnt for the page. Actually I had switched off before ordering and instead of the jaw clamp I changed out for the better 4 prong clamp.
> http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/30852/vpid/1787219/vpcsid/0



Did you remember to get the connecting piece for it to clamp on the the stand? It needs a clamp on both ends.

this is the one I got


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I git the right angle clamp because mine is the extended arm type clamp. I probably didnt need that but wasnt sure if I needed it to keep it more adjustable so I had to buy this also. It will probably be a little more cumbersome then yours but like I said I never had science classes so never even used one of these set ups. I know how to use my ph meter and acid testing though. 
http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/30852/vpid/9224846/vpcsid/0


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Gladyou found a spot for it Wade. I got mine at Vealley VIntner. Probably not the cheapest place, but it is a good setup also. I started with the TA test kit 
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TE-15-3970&Category_Code=TE


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, finally got my area all set up and put up some shelves today because all these containers of reagents and acids and everything filled my drawers to the point where 1/2 the time I couldnt open them!


----------



## Flem (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at that shiny, new, bottle filler. No excuses now. It all looks very organized. Nice job.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Wade its a good thing you took a picture now. Wouldn't it be nice if the wine bench always looked that nice? Did you screw you bottler down? The Lab looks great. I like the chemical racks!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

I didnt screw it down yet! Im probably going to move it over as im going to get more bottled and try not to let my area get that full again! Dan, My area almost always looks that nice, Im a very neat person, wish the rest of my family was!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2011)

No need to screw it down. Just put one or two spring clamps on it at the edge of the countertop. It doesn't take a lot to keep it from moving. If you don't clamp it though, when you tip the spout to put the bottle under, it will move. I have a feeling Wade might have access to one or two clamps.....................................


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

Believe it or not I dont have any of those, Can I hold it down with 8' pipe clamps?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a C clamp but Rich is right you really need to clamp it down. Your's looked well positioned and that's why I asked if you screwed it down.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

I havent used it yet, once I use it Ill know better where I want it. Clamping it down will never work in my mind, just not the way I do things.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2011)

If you want to devote precious countertop space to a permanent fixture like this, then just screw it down. I use the clamp so I can put it away when done with the occasional use. I wouldn't want to screw through that nice counter either- I would not like the look of that. Four little holes in a nice counter would bug the heck out of me.


Again one of these pictures. This is all that is needed to hold it in place. Clamp it down, bottle the wine and put it all away leaving the counter clean and uncluttered. Believe it or not, mine is normally mostly clean of clutter when not in use.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what you are saying Rich. I already defiled that counter top anyway with Starsan! That stuff eats right through the laminate at full strength so be aware of that!


----------

